# Moving to Horsham( near Crawley ) whats it like



## passenger (Nov 15, 2008)

next week well Monday actually any urban folk live round there, whats it like 

trying to find work there, as staying until January anything will do suggestions 

on a post card please.


----------



## art of fact (Nov 15, 2008)

has the worst/best waste of money fountain i have ever seen in a small town centre. thats about it.


----------



## Meltingpot (Nov 15, 2008)

I haven't been there for nearly 20 years, it's a pleasant but unremarkable place. The Arts Centre's nice if it's still there.

Here's one view from the wiki;

"On the 26 October 2006 Horsham was pronounced the second best place to live in the UK, beating off the likes of Epsom and Tunbridge Wells and only beaten by Winchester. This was claimed by a Channel 4 show 'The 10 best and worst places to live in the UK'. The show was statistical and was not of personal opinion. The show mentioned that:

    * Horsham was in the top 15% for low crime
    * About 70% of students gained 5 A* - C grades at GCSE
    * Over 85% of the workforce is economically active
    * Horsham has a high life expectancy of 76 years for men and 83 for women
    * There are no official homeless people living in Horsham

Horsham was certainly proud to be regarded so highly as a leading UK town but it was not unexpected. 7 out the 10 best towns were located in South East England.[7]

In 2007 a Reader's Digest poll put Horsham as the 25th best place in mainland Britain to bring up a family."

and here's a contrasting view, from the same;

"Horsham was included as number 27 in the book 'Crap Towns: The 50 Worst Places To Live In The UK'. The book describes Horsham as "a No Fun Zone run by old conservatives for old conservatives." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsham

I suppose it depends what you're looking for.


----------



## vokey (Nov 15, 2008)

see you on the ring road


----------



## HackneyE9 (Nov 16, 2008)

I wouldn't trust those 'best town' polls - could still be a soulless stockbroker belt domitory village and get those scores, surely?

My best mate grew up on Horsham. I've never heard him mention it, beyond reminiscing about going out in Brighton as a lad, so take from that what you will.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> I wouldn't trust those 'best town' polls - could still be a soulless stockbroker belt domitory village and get those scores, surely?



They're just based on number-crunching the latest figures on health, education, crime, how fast house prices are rising etc etc in each local authority area.    Unsurprisingly, poor areas do badly and are sneered at by the presenters, whilst the winners are invariably affluent towns of precisely the sort that appeal to the property ladder-climbing middle classes who the programmes are aimed at.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 16, 2008)

Horsham is grim , but the main problem is that it's near Crawley!

Go nowhere near Crawley. If you do, don't may eye contact with anyone.
First time I went to the new mall (just go to buy a cd)  they had just had a 'jumper'


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 16, 2008)

its really boring


----------



## likesfish (Nov 16, 2008)

nice enough place to vist and 3 pwrr TA has it as its regimental HQ.
 its nicer than Crawely inland and flat so imho best avoided car parks are cheap


----------



## scruff (Nov 16, 2008)

Avoid Crawley at all costs.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 16, 2008)

You've reminded me of this excellent website about Haywards Heath, which is almost Horsham but not quite 

http://thisishaywardsheath.com/home.htm

(very high employment around there thanks to Gatwick Airport by the way)


----------



## likesfish (Nov 16, 2008)

crawely does have a nice park that has a large lake I spent a few happy days trying to drown the youth and middle managers on team building events.
 haywards heath website a classic


----------



## zygote (Nov 17, 2008)

I grew up in Horsham and it was deadly dull.
I haven't been there for at least 20 years and have no plans to do so if at all possible.
It's a good place to leave.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 17, 2008)

Everybody thinks that their home town is dull and boring for youngsters.  My home town was dull and boring except for 6 weeks of the year.  It was a seaside holiday town.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heya, I live in redhill not too far, and from my knowledge of dorking its pretty middle class and pretty middle of the road, not a huge amount going on there, but if its similar to where I live if you meet the right people then you can have a good laugh.

Ive got some freinds in horsham, but ive only ever been to there house, not really into their town...

Crawley on the other hand is a shithole, its only good for the cinema and bowling alley.

What work are u interested in doing there?


----------



## passenger (Nov 18, 2008)

sim667 said:


> What work are u interested in doing there?



anything really just to get a few quide before crimbo driving work etc

p.s thanks for every bodys input


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2008)

just go down to the job agencies there, because its near gatwick they always need xmas temps for all kinds of jobs.....


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 18, 2008)

passenger said:


> next week well Monday actually any urban folk live round there, whats it like
> 
> trying to find work there, as staying until January anything will do suggestions
> 
> on a post card please.



A shit hole by all accounts

but on a plus note, it's stuck in between London & Brighton


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2008)

its certainly not a shithole

its a bit of and old school market town


----------



## MooChild (Nov 18, 2008)

It was cool when i used to visit there, but thats cos i was drunk all the time.

Off licence opens at 9am.

It was full of Sun Alliance insurance people as their head office was there.

Mostly unremarkable, decent mexican restaurant (this was back in 1994 tho, so no clue of current state).


----------



## gracious (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, royal and sun alliance are the only employer of note in horsham. not a bad company to work for though. i used to live in clapham and commute to horsham for work when i was at RSA (not a hard commute btw) and i loved working somewhere so picturesque. 

wouldnt live there though.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2008)

Boring and dull and mainly full of suited commuters who rattle back and forth to London each day on overcrowded trains.

A friend of mine lived there briefly once, and I made the mistake of going down there for New Year's Eve. We went out on the street after midnight to see if anything was happening. It wasn't. We went back inside and I made a note never to visit Horsham in a non-emergency situation again.


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 22, 2008)

It certainly has plenty of dullness to it - like most towns. But it is not without its points of interest, especially if you like beer:

http://www.thebeeressentials.co.uk/


----------



## Poi E (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, you've got L Ron's Scientology manor nearby.


----------

